# MacOS 9.04 : Finder quitte innopinément



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Mai 2000)

J'ai installé MacOs 9.04 sur mon iMac DV SE et depuis le Finder quitte à l'ouverture du bureau et me laisse une fenêtre m'indiquant qu'il a du quitter innopinément. Ce n'est pas bien grave car le Finder reprend place aussitôt et cela n'affecte en rien la suite mais j'aurais voulu connaître la raison de ce plantage bizarre...
Merci d'avance
Gil


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Mai 2000)

Il s'agit d'un simple conflit d'extension sans réels problèmes.
La démarche à suivre et d'utiliser le gestionnaire d'extension et de le paramétrer avec Mac OS 9.0.4 de base, puis complet et ensuite il faut remettre les extensions une par une... Bon courage!

En ce qui me concerne le problème venait d'Open GL... je l'avais mis à jour depuis mon installation OS 9 et il semble que la maj OS 9.0.4 ne l'ait pas reconnu...

------------------


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Mai 2000)

je confirme... j'ai eu exactement le même problème suite à la mise à jour MACOS9.0.4. Après avoir supprimé les extensions ATI introduites par la MAJ OPENGL 1.2 tout est rentré dans l'ordre


----------

